# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 01/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Khởi đầu cập nhật đầu tiên của năm 2012 sẽ là giá vé máy bay quốc tế và nội địa cho tháng 1 này để các bạn tham khảo và chuẩn bị cho kỳ nghỉ dài hơn - Tết Nguyên Đán. Cùng xem nhé!

Giá vé hấp dẫn trong khoảng thời gian từ 01/03 - 10/03/2012 

*Nội địa*

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng: 1.606.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi.*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt: 1.848.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi.*

*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc: 1.837.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*


*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM: 1.419.000 VNĐ/ một lượt*

*Hà Nội - Nha Trang: 4.708.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*


*Huế - Hà Nội: 1.089.000 VNĐ/ một lượt*

*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*

*Lịch bay của Vietnam Airlines*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM: 2.178.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*

*Vinh - Tp.HCM: 2.167.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*

*Đà Nẵng - Tp.HCM: 1.166.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*


*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*

*Lịch bay của Jetstar*



*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội: 2.068.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi.*

*Lịch bay của  VietJetAir*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*

Vào cập nhật trước Didau đã thống kê giá vé cho nửa đầu tháng 1 và lần này tiếp tục vào nửa tháng còn lại. Từ ngày 15/1, thời gian này giá vé các tuyến bay dường như không rẻ lắm. Nhưng các bạn cứ yên tâm, Didau sẽ tiếp tục cập nhật giá khuyến mãi và giá tốt nhất đến các bạn ngay khi có

*Tiger Airways*

*Tp.HCM - Singapore: 121$*

*Hà Nội - Singapore: 212$*

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Air Asia*

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 208$*

*Hà Nội - Bangkok: 262$*

*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 197$*

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 165$*

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Qatar Airways*

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 190$*

*Hà Nội - Bangkok: 188$*

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Malaysia Air*

*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 199$*



*Vietmam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đài Bắc: 598$*

*Hà Nội - Đài Bắc: 566$*

Có lẽ sẽ có 1 kỳ nghỉ tết âm lịch dài, tại sao chúng ta không khám phá việc đón tết ở 1 số thành phố Châu Á như Đài Loan, Singapore, Kulalumpur, Bangkok.... để tận mắt chứng kiến họ đón tết nhộn nhịp như thế nào mà các bạn đã thấy trên TV, các trang mạng, báo chí....

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 01/01 - 15/01/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------


## goodhealthvn

1. Truy cập vào Vé máy bay | Đại lý vé máy bay hoặc gửi email đến dailyvemaybayvna@yahoo.com / dailyvemaybayvna@gmail.com yêu cầu gửi email thông báo các chương trình khuyến mãi. Đây là cách đơn giản và hiệu quả nhất vì Vé máy bay | Đại lý vé máy bay cập nhật thông tin khuyến mại từ rất nhiều hãng khác nhau, và Vé máy bay | Đại lý vé máy bay sẵn sàng tìm thông tin khuyến mại cụ thể theo tuyến bay mà khách hàng yêu cầu.

2. Liên hệ trực tiếp với các hãng hàng không.

3. Lập nhóm bạn cùng có nhu cầu săn vé rẻ để trao đổi thông tin.

4. Hãy có một chiếc thẻ Thanh toán quốc tế để khi có thông tin về chiếc vé rẻ mà bạn mong muốn là bạn có thể mua được ngay.

5. Khi đặt vé đoàn, hãy chắc chắn đặt từ các ghế hạng thấp lên dần hạng cao hơn. Các hãng hàng không thường chia làm 3 hạng bay: Phổ thông - Phổ thông đặc biệt - Thương gia. Mỗi hạng sẽ được phân bổ một số ghế nhất định. Giả sử còn 05 ghế hạng Phổ thông mà bạn cần đặt vé máy bay cho đoàn 10 người, đừng đặt vé luôn cả 10 người mà thử đặt vé cho 9 người và lùi dần xuống. Nếu chuyến bay còn 5 ghế hạng Phổ thông thì bạn sẽ đặt được 5 ghế Phổ thông và 5 ghế Phổ thông đặc biệt. Nếu bạn không biết điều này và đặt chỗ cho cả 10 người, thì bạn phải trả tiền cho cả 10 ghế hạng Phổ thông đặc biệt vì hệ thống không tự động đặt vé cho hạng từ thấp lên cao.

6. Hãy chọn ngày bay không rơi vào cuối tuần hay dịp lễ tết và lên kế hoạch book vé sớm. Ví dụ dịp 30/4 tại Đà Nẵng có bắn pháo hoa, bạn book vé sớm 2-3 tháng thì có thể tiết kiệm đến cả triệu đồng/vé.

Chú ý:
- Hầu hết vé máy bay giá rẻ thường chưa tính các khoản thuế, hành lý ký gửi. Do đó, bạn nên tính toán kỹ trước khi đặt mua vé máy bay

- Thường vé máy bay giá rẻ không kèm ăn uống, cũng thường hay bị trễ giờ, do đó bạn nhớ nạp năng lượng đầy đủ trước chuyến bay và chuẩn bị trước tinh thần.

- Máy bay giá rẻ dù vẫn đảm bảo các tiêu chuẩn an toàn nhưng thường không tiện nghi, vì vậy bạn cũng chuẩn bị sẵn tâm lý mình không phải là "khách vip" khi lên máy bay.





Chúng tôi đang có chương trình ưu đãi với các tổ chức, đơn vị, chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Đại lý vé máy bay Minh Đăng
Địa chỉ: 16 Lê Văn Hưu - Q. Hai Bà Trưng - TP Hà Nội
Hotline: 0928 26 83 83
Tel: 04. 6680 1729
Fax: 04. 3933 5350
YM, Email: dailyvemaybayvna@yahoo.com
Website: Vé máy bay | Đại lý vé máy bay

----------


## vemaybayhoalu

Vui lòng tham khảo *vé máy bay giá rẻ* được cập nhật liên tục tại đại lý Hoa Lư

----------

